# A pretty gutsy commentary on Spoonface...



## berford (Sep 10, 2002)

Thought this was an interesting take on the current champ, appearing in grandprix.com news yesterday:

*"The driving of Michael Schumacher*

 Michael Schumacher, Turkish GP 2005© The Cahier Archive

Michael Schumacher is widely accepted as being the greatest driver of his era, although his complete domination of F1 statistics is sometimes mistaken for him being the greatest racing driver of all time. That is a subject about which there are many arguments, not least because of claims over the years of team orders, unfair advantages and his ruthless behaviour on the track, notably back in 1994 when he won the World Championship by punting Damon Hill off the road in Adelaide. He tried the same thing with Jacques Villeneuve in 1997 and failed and was subsequently punished by the FIA for that appalling manoeuvre at Jerez de la Frontera.

The F1 drivers have an understanding, agreed on the grounds of their own safety, that they will not weave about in braking areas before corners and that they will make only move. Schumacher, however, seems unable to grasp this concept (perhaps sub-consciously) because he is consistently getting into arguments with his fellow drivers about the same problem. In Melbourne this year Michael collided with Nick Heidfeld and in Malaysia faced an onslaught from his fellow drivers after which Michael was forced to apologise to his fellow drivers.

Mark Webber, who with Schumacher is one of the directors of the Grand Prix Drivers Association, is going to be raising the issue again when next the body meets. The Australian is furious about Schumacher's move in Turkey."

Mawk has a lot to be furious about regarding Turkey Days 2005.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

They need to race and quit crying like little 5 year olds. 
Back in the old days it would be a good fist fight, than back to racing, now its a inquiry.

Gawd I hate this sh!t.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> Back in the old days it would be a good fist fight, than back to racing, now its a inquiry.


How far back do you want to go? the Jackie Stewart era? They're calling Schumacher on these bonehead moves because they're professionals, and there are literally millions of dollars at stake, unlike the "good old days."


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Well, let's see, as you say, millions are at stake. What would YOU do for a big piece of $100 MILLION?


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Mr. E said:


> How far back do you want to go? the Jackie Stewart era? They're calling Schumacher on these bonehead moves because they're professionals, and there are literally millions of dollars at stake, unlike the "good old days."


Sorry all this BS is turning big time racing into another sport I can barely put up with, Millionaires bitching, posturing, whining... give me a freakn' break.

What a flippn' soap opera. This is inquiry crap is so typical of modern day F1, I guess this fits with all the self important egos in the sport, this is entertainment tonight stuff and some fans just eat it up.

Sorry who gives a sh!t whaaaa my Millions are at stake. Anyone want to hear about what I have to go through to make living... no?... I didn't think so.


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

It was a bonehead move by MS in Turkey but Artslinger is right, Webber should just go punch him in the mouth. He wouldn't do it again.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

It depends on who wins the fight. 

Most other racing series have rules, that allow ONE move to prevent a pass. It CAN be a very aggressive move though.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

WILLIA///M said:


> It was a bonehead move by MS in Turkey but Artslinger is right, Webber should just go punch him in the mouth. He wouldn't do it again.


Heck yeah it was a bone head move, but that's racing IMO.

Every driver has had their ah... moments.

Do we need the Spanish inquisition about the incident?!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> Do we need the Spanish inquisition about the incident?!


If it's Michael Schumacher, who's involved in an accident, yes.

People won't get peace before he gets burned on the stake.


----------



## Maximus57 (May 13, 2005)

Schumacher just plain and simple F*d Up last weekend. Good Gawd, I guess he really is human!


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

What's gutsy in making unsubstantiated accusations about somebody's perceived intentions? :dunno: 

particularly since he's on a down cycle even the lowest of skumsuckers will feel emboldened to take pot shots at him ...


----------

